# Fritzbox 7390 Nur die Info LED blinkt rot



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Moin, 
Da auf einmal kein Inet mehr da war habe ich den Stecker rausgezogen. Seit ich ihn wieder reingesteckt habe blinkt nur noch die Info LED rot.

Davor hat Sie grün geblinkt

Edith:
Der ganze zurücksetzt Sachen haben nich geklapt


----------



## McClaine (18. August 2012)

wenn rücksetzen nicht geklappt hat is entweder der router hinüber oder du hast einfach keine inet Verbindung.
ich würde noch paar std warten und wenn dann immer noch nix geht deinen Provider anfunken


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. August 2012)

Versuch einfach mal ins web-interface der box zu kommen um heraus zu finden, ob sie überhaupt noch reagiert.
Die dsl-leuchte sollte aber wenigstens blinken, ansonsten wird die box wohl hinüber sein. Wie alt ist sie denn?


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Kein Jahr und über Fritz.Box hat es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. August 2012)

Dann tipp mal oben in die zeile des browsers die 192.168.178.1 ein.
Wenn die box noch nicht so alt ist, ist es ein garantie-fall. (händler) Andernfalls hätte man noch versuchen können mittels ruKernelTool die firmware neu zu flashen. (wenn ich mich recht entsinne bleibt die box bei blinkender info-led beim start hängen)


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Geht auch nicht
Das heißt erstmal kein DSL.


----------



## norse (18. August 2012)

Hatte ich auch vor kurzen mit der gleichen Fritzbox, mach dir kein Kopp, gibt ne lösung! 

FRITZ!Box-Firmware wiederherstellen | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM-SKB

Bitte auch wirklich firewall und virenschutz beenden, sons kann es probleme geben  und nicht verzagen wenn es einmal nciht klappt!
Viel erfolg!


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Die Frage ist wie ich es runterladen soll?
Ich komm nur übers Handy rein, also Max 3g.
Und außerdem war die vom Provider voreingestellt, also anschließen und sie macht den Rest selbst.


----------



## norse (18. August 2012)

Beim kumpel runterladen? ähm wie voreingestellt O_o welchen anbeiter hast du? Normalerweise zugangsdaten eingeben und gut ist.


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Osnatel bzw EWE Tel.
Kann ich es nicht auch aufs Handy runterladen und dann auf den PC packen ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht
> Das heißt erstmal kein DSL.


 
Wenn du nicht mal in dein Router reinkommst kann es sein das er Wirklich hinüber ist, ob du Internet hast oder nicht ist egal man kommt immer in den Router rein


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Aber ohne Router kein DSL.
Zum xmisc ich finde dort nichts passendes dort steh 7390 Edition Ewe.


----------



## McClaine (19. August 2012)

wenn du netmal mehr übern browser ins routermenü kommst, kannst du dir firmware update auch sparen oder geht das bei fritz ohne vorher ins Menü zu gehen!?


----------



## turbosnake (19. August 2012)

Niemand war davoran der Box, die muss eine Auto-Update Funktion haben


----------



## norse (19. August 2012)

schonmal probiert mit dem widerherstellungstool


----------



## turbosnake (19. August 2012)

norse schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal probiert mit dem widerherstellungstool



Ich finde im.xmisc Ordner nicht passendes, das steht schon da oben.


----------



## kmt (20. August 2012)

Moin!

Es geht. Hatte das gleiche Problem. EWEtel war so "freundlich", einfach mal nachts ein
unangekündigtes Firmware-Update auf ihre Boxen zu verteilen. Wenn man während dieses
Updates den Stecker zieht, ists schon passiert... 

Man kann mit der original AVM Firmware (aktuell 84.05.22) nichts anfangen, weil EWE keine
VoIP Benutzerdaten rausgibt, sondern sie nur per Autokonfiguration aufspielt (wenn die Firmware
passt!) Man benötigt die EWE gebrandete Firmware. 
Wenn Du kein Telefon benötigst, kannst Du netürlich auch original AVM Firmware aufspielen...

Bleiben wir ernst, folgendes sollte gehen (ohne Gewähr und auf eigene Gefahr!):

- ruKernelTool herunterladen (aktuelle Version V0.6.2.8 beta, erst in dieser Version findet er die korrekte EWE Firmware!)
- im Reiter "Firmware-Downloads" die EWEtel Firmware 84.05.09-21554 (ich gehe von einer FritzBox 7390 aus) anhaken und ebenfalls downloaden (ca. 15MB)
- diese Firmware per ruKernelTool auf die Box draufladen

Das ist zwar eine etwas ältere Firmware, sollte aber spielen.

EWE stellt diese Firmware hier zur Verfügung: http://www.ewe.de/privatkunden/service/hardware.php

Dies ist eine Beschreibung, wie es technisch geht. Ob EWE das gutheißt, dass man an der Fritz "rumschraubt", will ich nicht näher betrachten.
Ich halte es seitens EWE aber auch für grenzwertig, einfach mal so unangekündigt ein Update auf die Boxen zu verteilen. Ist doch klar,
dass sich da einige erschrecken werden.

Der offizielle Weg ist, über die Störungshotline 0800-3931010 die Box als defekt zu melden und auf das fehlgeschlagene Update hinzuweisen.
Dann wird EWE eine neue Box per Post verschicken und Du darfst die Alte (Box) zurückschicken...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2012)

kmt schrieb:


> Bleiben wir ernst, folgendes sollte gehen (ohne Gewähr und auf eigene Gefahr!):
> 
> - ruKernelTool herunterladen (aktuelle Version V0.6.2.8 beta, erst in dieser Version findet er die korrekte EWE Firmware!)
> - im Reiter "Firmware-Downloads" die EWEtel Firmware 84.05.09-21554 (ich gehe von einer FritzBox 7390 aus) anhaken und ebenfalls downloaden (ca. 15MB)
> - diese Firmware per ruKernelTool auf die Box draufladen


...und ich dachte schon das ich der einzigste bin, der das tool nutzt...
Mal davon ab, das ruKernelTool ist extra dafür da um zerflashte boxen zu retten. Nebenbei kann man damit noch auf isp-boxen die original avm-firmware bzw. angepasste firmwares (z.b. beim w503v typ a) flashen. Zudem lassen sich damit die tieferen einstellungen der box anpassen und somit leitungstuning betreiben.


----------



## kmt (20. August 2012)

nun ja, bei VDSL mit 35 MBit - und das aufm Dorf mitten im Wald - betreibe ich kein Leitungstuning mehr 

Aber die Möglichkeit, zerflashte Boxen damit wiederzubeleben, ist schon Gold wert. Man sollte natürlich
- zumindest ansatzweise - wissen, was man tut (und vielleicht auch noch ein Backup oder einen Ersatzrouter
haben...)


----------



## kmt (20. August 2012)

und ich lese gerade: wenn man die FIrmware-Link-Liste updated, bekommt man auch schon die 84.05.22_DUMP.FINAL.DEUTSCH Firmware....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2012)

kmt schrieb:


> nun ja, bei VDSL mit 35 MBit - und das aufm Dorf mitten im Wald - betreibe ich kein Leitungstuning mehr


 35 mbit ist ne krumme zahl. Du solltest somit ratenadaptiv geschalten sein und genau das würde mich wieder reizen. (wenn ich sowas hätte) Da geht bestimmt noch mehr...


----------



## kmt (20. August 2012)

So, mit 84.05.22 wieder online...

35 MBit war auch nur eine grobe Schätzung. Hier die genauen Zahlen:
DSLAM-Datenrate Max. kbit/s 39424, upload 5632   
DSLAM-Datenrate Min. kbit/s 64, upload 64   
Leitungskapazität kbit/s 76084, upload 12401   
Aktuelle Datenrate kbit/s 39408, upload 5632     

Störabstandsmarge dB down: 18 up: 13   
Leitungsdämpfung dB 10
Trägersatz B43 B43    Profil 17a


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2012)

Da OT, geht es per pn weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2012)

Seit Samstag ist die neue Box da und jetzt geht alles. Wobei ich zT das gefühl habe das es häufiger langsamer wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2012)

Inwiefern?


----------



## turbosnake (29. August 2012)

Einige Seiten laden nicht, wenn ich sie stoppe und neulade änderte sich  nichts.
Trenne ich kurz die Verbindungen, dann läd die Seite daanach ganz schnell.

Außerdem fehlt der Box ein NGN wenn ich mich recht erinnere in der Übersicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Einige Seiten laden nicht, wenn ich sie stoppe und neulade änderte sich  nichts.
> Trenne ich kurz die Verbindungen, dann läd die Seite daanach ganz schnell.


Das wird wohl ein problem mit dem dns-server sein. Alternative dns-server gibt es hier und eine anleitung wie bzw. wo das einzutragen ist hier.



> Außerdem fehlt der Box ein NGN wenn ich mich recht erinnere in der Übersicht.


 Wie ist das zu verstehen? NGN ist bei mir ein ip-anschluß und nichts, was in einer übersicht fehlen könnte.


----------



## turbosnake (29. August 2012)

Davor stand dort am Ende : 7390 NGN und jetzt steht dort 7390.

Nur hat das vorher auch mit den eingestellten Sachen geklappt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Davor stand dort am Ende : 7390 NGN und jetzt steht dort 7390.


Das wird eher nix zu sagen und sich dein anschluß kaum verändert haben...



> Nur hat das vorher auch mit den eingestellten Sachen geklappt.


 Noch weitere probleme?


----------

